# IS INDIA A POOR COUNTRY? (Must Read)



## esumitkumar (Dec 18, 2008)

*IS INDIA A  POOR COUNTRY?* 
by M R  Venkatesh

*webmail.fiserv.co.in/Exchange/Gupta.Sumit/Inbox/loche...EML/1_multipart/image001.jpg?Security=3

*Revelation of Swiss bank  accounts*

This is so shocking.......If  black money deposits was an Olympics event.... India  would have won a gold medal hands down. The second best Russia  has 4 times lesser deposit. U.S. is not even there in the  counting in top five! India has more money in Swiss banks  than all the other countries combined!

Recently, due to international  pressure, the Swiss government agreed to disclose the names of the account  holders only if the respective governments formally asked for it. Indian  government is not asking for the details.......no marks for guessing  why?

We need to start a movement to  pressurise the government to do so! This is perhaps the only way, and a golden  opportunity, to expose the high and mighty and weed out  corruption!

Please read on......and forward  to all the honest Indians to.....like somebody is forwarding to you.......and  build a ground-swell of support for action!

Is India  poor, who says? Ask the Swiss banks. With personal account deposit bank of  $1,500 billion in foreign reserve which have been misappropriated, an amount 13  times larger than the country's foreign debt, one needs to rethink if India  is a poor country?

*DISHONEST  INDUSTRIALISTS*, scandalous politicians and  corrupt IAS, IRS, IPS officers have deposited in foreign banks in their illegal  personal accounts a sum of about $1500 billion, which have been misappropriated  by them. This amount is about 13 times larger than the country's foreign debt.  With this amount 45 crore poor people can get Rs 1,00,000 each. This huge amount  has been appropriated from the people of India  by exploiting and betraying them. Once this huge amount of black money and  property comes back to India , the entire foreign debt can  be repaid in 24 hours. After paying the entire foreign debt, we will have  surplus amount, almost 12 times larger than the foreign debt. If this surplus  amount is invested in earning interest, the amount of interest will be more than  the annual budget of the Central government. So even if all the taxes are  abolished, then also the Central government will be able to maintain the country  very comfortably. 

*Some 80,000 people travel to  Switzerland every year, of whom  25,000 travel very frequently. 'Obviously, these people won't be tourists. They  must be travelling there for some other reason,' believes an official involved  in tracking illegal money. And, clearly, he isn't referring to the commerce  ministry bureaucrats who've been flitting in and out of Geneva ever since the World  Trade Organisation (WTO) negotiations went into a  tailspin!*

Just read the following details  and note how these dishonest industrialists, scandalous politicians, corrupt  officers, cricketers, film actors, illegal sex trade and protected wildlife  operators, to name just a few, sucked this country's wealth and prosperity. This  may be the picture of deposits in Swiss banks only. What about other  international banks?

Black money in Swiss banks --  Swiss Banking Association report, 2006 details bank deposits in the territory of Switzerland by nationals of following  countries:

*TOP  FIVE*



 INDIA
 $1,456        BILLION
 RUSSIA
 $470        BILLION
 U.K.
 $390        BILLION
 UKRAINE
 $100        BILLION
 CHINA
 $96        BILLION

Now do the math's - India  with $1,456 billion or $1.4 trillion has more money in Swiss banks than rest of  the world combined. Public loot since 1947:

Can we bring back our money? It  is one of the biggest loots witnessed by mankind -- the loot of the Aam Aadmi  (common man) since 1947, by his brethren occupying public office. It has been  orchestrated by politicians, bureaucrats and some  businessmen.

The list is almost  all-encompassing. No wonder, everyone in India  loots with impunity and without any fear. What is even more depressing in that  this ill-gotten wealth of ours has been stashed away abroad into secret bank  accounts located in some of the world's best known tax havens. And to that  extent the Indian economy has been stripped of its wealth. Ordinary Indians may  not be exactly aware of how such secret accounts operate and what are the rules  and regulations that go on to govern such tax havens. However, one may well be  aware of 'Swiss bank accounts,' the shorthand for murky dealings, secrecy and of  course pilferage from developing countries into rich developed  ones.

In fact, some finance experts  and economists believe tax havens to be a conspiracy of the western world  against the poor countries. By allowing the proliferation of tax havens in the  twentieth century, the western world explicitly encourages the movement of  scarce capital from the developing countries to the rich. In March 2005, the Tax  Justice Network (TJN) published a research finding demonstrating that $11.5  trillion of personal wealth was held offshore by rich individuals across the  globe.

The findings estimated that a  large proportion of this wealth was managed from some 70 tax havens. Further,  augmenting these studies of TJN, Raymond Baker -- in his widely celebrated book  titled 'Capitalism's  Achilles Heel: Dirty Money and How to Renew the Free Market  System' -- estimates that at least $5  trillion have been shifted out of poorer countries to the West since the  mid-1970.

It is further estimated by  experts that one per cent of the world's population holds more than 57 per cent  of total global wealth, routing it invariably through these tax havens. How much  of this is from India is anybody's  guess.

What is to be noted here is  that most of the wealth of Indians parked in these tax havens is illegitimate  money acquired through corrupt means. Naturally, the secrecy associated with the  bank accounts in such places is central to the issue, not their low tax rates as  the term 'tax havens' suggests. Remember Bofors and how India  could not trace the ultimate beneficiary of those transactions because of the  secrecy associated with these bank accounts?

*IS THERE ANYONE WHO CAN SAVE  INDIA?*


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

20:80::80:20


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> 20:80::80:20


hmm....

BTW, I don't have account in swiss bank.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bro you know that i always wished to publish this article on my blog but never had a chance to write about the indian money in swiss banks...
after the account holders die the money remains on the foreign land..
so i used to think that what if our indian government just stop putting those stupid taxes and investigations so that indian money remain in india...then even if the account holders die it is for india to claim that money not the swiss government
I think something should be seriously done about it..
the corrupt leaders or industrialists who have kept their money outside due to fear of the indian rules and regulations should be surely be kept in faith that if they keep the same money in india nothing will be asked for of their money..
moreover you never know that then we may also have accounts from foreign provinces as in swiss bank 

I think 
"This article should be published along with the explanation as mine on as many forums and blogs as possible so that sometimes if by chance some officials read it they may think of such a bank in India too.."


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2008)

Long ago I got this in a fwd mail.
I ignored it as there are so many such topics which spread in fwd mails.

But, as u guys are taking it seriously, can u tell me which facts, provided here, can be believed?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

Sumit .. the source please.. if this is from a chain mail then its unrealiable.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2008)

I would say "India is poor but Indians are rich".


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 18, 2008)

Charan said:


> Sumit .. the source please.. if this is from a chain mail then its unrealiable.





rhitwick said:


> Long ago I got this in a fwd mail.
> I ignored it as there are so many such topics which spread in fwd mails.
> 
> But, as u guys are taking it seriously, can u tell me which facts, provided here, can be believed?



You guys doubting this one..
well then i must say that even if the above person don't have an evidence or source to support it or let it be the so called chain mail even then you people can't deny the fact Indians have their hell lot of money in swiss banks and moreover it is left there when they die because nobody is left behind then to claim that very money..
you can deny the figures but you can't deny the idea od indian money in swiss banks


----------



## mrintech (Dec 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *IS INDIA A  POOR COUNTRY?*
> *by M R  Venkatesh*


Source is given by Red and also here: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=m.r.+venkatesh&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=m.r.+venk

He writes articles pertaining to Indian Economy


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 18, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Source is given by Red and also here: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=m.r.+venkatesh&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=m.r.+venk
> 
> He writes articles pertaining to Indian Economy


That's it the evidence is also given...
well guys if we really wish to bring back our money back to our country we really have to spread this to as much locations/forums/blogs as possible what do you think


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

^^our money ??? lol


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^our money ??? lol




ok INDIAN Money fine!!!


----------



## Sathish (Dec 18, 2008)

hackers community can only be help in this matter.. they should try to  hack the swiss bank a/c info and release name-wise details of investers to all social networking sites/media.. 
but our people does not care about anything and put their votes to the useless politician..


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 18, 2008)

india is a rich country which acts and think like a poor.
its all in mind.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 18, 2008)

Well Charan ..I got this in a fwd mail ..wasnt expecting a debate to take place 

and Mrinmay aka Mrintech thnx for pointing out source .......

I agree wid Betruger comments for taking help from hackers ..
but .......any Indian hacker can do it ??


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ actually .. its the swiss bank rules that interested me in this topic rather then how much money is deposited by Indians in swiss banks.. AFAIK swiss bank doesnot give these details to anyone except the account holder. thats why people open a Swiss bank account .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ actually .. its the swiss bank rules that interested me in this topic rather then how much money is deposited by Indians in swiss banks.. *.AFAIK swiss bank doesnot give these details to anyone except the account holder t*hats why people open a Swiss bank account .


Exactly. Thats d reason I ignored it first time.
Lots of novels have proudly featured this specialty in them.

Mostly used by Jeffrey Archer*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25.png


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Bourne Identity!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2008)

But wait if the Swiss bank do not divulge the bank account information to anyone other than the account holder, who conducted the study to reach to this figure.

Why do I smell another crap chain mail?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

More info on swiss bank

a quote:


> Swiss bank secrecy does not protect private banking information; the protections afforded under Swiss law are similar to confidentiality protections between doctors and patients or lawyers and their clients. The Swiss government views the right to privacy as a fundamental principle that should be protected by all democratic countries. While secrecy is protected, in practice all bank accounts are linked to an identified individual, and a prosecutor or judge may issue a "lifting order" in order to grant law enforcement access to information relevant to a criminal investigation



In simply words.. the bank will give the details only if its a order form a judge for a criminal investigation. else its nothing is given .


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 18, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ actually .. its the swiss bank rules that interested me in this topic rather then how much money is deposited by Indians in swiss banks.. AFAIK swiss bank doesnot give these details to anyone except the account holder. thats why people open a Swiss bank account .


hmm seems u r interested to open a swiss bank account and deposit all street hawk DVDs in that *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys84.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2008)

I love swiss policies.
TPB, SwissBank sab FTW!!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm seems u r interested to open a swiss bank account and deposit all street hawk DVDs in that *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys84.gif


LOL . no I am just curious how the swiss bank's work  .. DVD's stay with me


----------



## mrintech (Dec 18, 2008)

*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys122.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm seems u r interested to open a swiss bank account and deposit all street hawk DVDs in that *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys84.gif



lol @smiley


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 18, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> But wait if the Swiss bank do not divulge the bank account information to anyone other than the account holder, who conducted the study to reach to this figure.
> 
> Why do I smell another crap chain mail?


 
Such kind virals are pretty common in chain mails. No one likes them but still they spread.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 18, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I love swiss policies.
> TPB, SwissBank sab FTW!!!
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png



can't we have a bank in india with similar policies as swiss banks so that Money stays in India


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2008)

Chal BANK banate hai. Ya open karte hai, ya...
Bank kaya kiya jata hai re?


----------



## Renny (Dec 18, 2008)

$1.4 Trillion is more than our Gross Domestic Product!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2008)

you shouldn't believe every other mofo who writes because,well he can.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 19, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> $1.4 Trillion is more than our Gross Domestic Product!!


Right something should be terriblely done about that money


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 20, 2008)

CyberCop said:


> If that money was there India would have been a SP country


Agreed so would you guys help me to make this article get published on your blogs and as much forums as you know i know 20-25 forums where i can post this...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi frynd ,,, i yam General Genghis Khan frum somalia . We recently high jacked a ship off the waters of somalia and the govrnment of zimbabwe paid us 1 million dollars as ransom .. My frynd i knead ur social security noombers and your caredit cards along with the dietails of your clients noombers so that i can transfer the cash to ur accounts ... u will get to keep 00.00000005 % of the total money but if u tell me where i can find a brain like yours then i will give u .000000005 % of the total amount .... What say ????



*Well if u did believe the post by the thread starter then i am expecting to be really really rich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 20, 2008)

^rakesh.mehra ...if u dont beleive this ..no one can make u beleive...people dont believe in GOD also...its ur life what u beleive and what u dont 

I also dont know this post is true or not....but at least it focussed some light on this issue ...!!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 20, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Hi frynd ,,, i yam General Genghis Khan frum somalia . We recently high jacked a ship off the waters of somalia and the govrnment of zimbabwe paid us 1 million dollars as ransom .. My frynd i knead ur social security noombers and your caredit cards along with the dietails of your clients noombers so that i can transfer the cash to ur accounts ... u will get to keep 00.00000005 % of the total money but if u tell me where i can find a brain like yours then i will give u .000000005 % of the total amount .... What say ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Hi frynd ,,, i yam General Genghis Khan frum somalia . We recently high jacked a ship off the waters of somalia and the govrnment of zimbabwe paid us 1 million dollars as ransom .. My frynd i knead ur social security noombers and your caredit cards along with the dietails of your clients noombers so that i can transfer the cash to ur accounts ... u will get to keep 00.00000005 % of the total money but if u tell me where i can find a brain like yours then i will give u .000000005 % of the total amount .... What say ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be rude, but I believe the value of 1 million Zimbabwe dollars is about 500/- , due to extremely levels of hyper  inflation.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ he he he very true


----------



## casanova (Dec 21, 2008)

Why shouldn't the government enquire about the huge amount of money. It is not earned legimately. They are looting the government (every Indian's money). It's the looters that should understand that they are looting to an extent even they can't use it to its fullest.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Dec 21, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Not to be rude, but I believe the value of 1 million Zimbabwe dollars is about 500/- , due to extremely levels of hyper  inflation.



Actually its like 26 INR  ..... ok i get it ... i m very bad at satirical writing .... 


AFAIK the thing the stupid writer is referring to is the UBS or credit suisse v/s US government case ..... which UBS lost 

1.2 trillion $ :;HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :;  ;i m laughing so hard that even my bum is aching ....


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the link for the supposed report (Swiss Banking Association report 2006)which is supposedly the base for the insane article.

The two times India is mentioned in the report (page 10) are as follows:


> *Representing	interests	as	far	afield	as China	and	India*
> 
> For some years now the Asian markets have  been  a  key  pillar  of  the  international expansion plans of certain Swiss banks. With  this  in mind  it  is only  logical for the SBA to promote its agenda in these countries as well – specifically China (including Hong Kong) and Singapore. As a result the SBA is helping Swiss banks to enter these markets by lobbying for better framework conditions. At the same time we are making a huge effort to establish a network of contacts in this growth region. In order to achieve these goals we  have  increased  the  frequency of our visits  to  the area and have also welcomed  delegations  from  China  to Switzerland. A delegation  is provisionally  scheduled  to make  a  first  visit  to *India*  early  in  2008  with  the  aim, amongst  other  things,  of  explaining   the conditions governing the Swiss banking system.



Nowhere is the alleged citing of the money deposited from various countries.

Sheesh people, atleast do a little fact finding before you start jumping to conclusions.

Want the 2008 report too? Here it is


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2008)

At least I'm not a rich person.....


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 21, 2008)

casanova said:


> Why shouldn't the government enquire about the huge amount of money. It is not earned legimately. They are looting the government (every Indian's money). It's the looters that should understand that they are looting to an extent even they can't use it to its fullest.


Agreed but it requires an awareness in the indian people like that of AIDS...lol


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

i think wont be legal this way too better edit it...post this article on the sites you know no need to list them here


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys really believe the article? lol.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mystic said:


> You guys really believe the article? lol.



WHAT THE F...


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> WHAT THE F...



F-ck, use it. What are you angry at?


----------



## gigyaster (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know whether this article is true or not my someone has rightly said

*"India is a rich country but all the moneys are in the wrong pocket which makes India poor"*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mystic said:


> F-ck, use it. What are you angry at?


Give me a reason for not believing this article


----------



## Mystic (Dec 23, 2008)

Give me a reason for believing this article.

Swiss bank doesn't revile such information, they simply have no whatsoever reason to do that.
Indians smugglers, politicians, <add corrupted people> obviously have a huge sum of black money in swiss banks - but that doesn't mean you'll have to believe in that India tops the list.
The article is a chain letter, not real. If it is, why won't this be in all over the news?

Besides all these, you can't "claim" the money. Unfortunately, it isn't something a common person could investigate, unless there's a major power group forces itself to do, which, as you know, not going to happen. 

You'd be better at spending your energy on something that would be productive and generate domestic revenue instead of yelling what had happened before. India can easily be a not-so-poor country if we get the thing that we lack, [innovative] entrepreneurs.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 23, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Give me a reason for not believing this article





			
				iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> Here is the link for the supposed report (Swiss Banking Association report 2006)which is supposedly the base for the insane article.
> 
> The two times India is mentioned in the report (page 10) are as follows:
> 
> ...



Did you even read this post?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mystic said:


> Give me a reason for believing this article.
> 
> Swiss bank doesn't revile such information, they simply have no whatsoever reason to do that.
> Indians smugglers, politicians, <add corrupted people> obviously have a huge sum of black money in swiss banks - but that doesn't mean you'll have to believe in that India tops the list.
> ...


I did said that figures may not be right but the idea is right..
anyways we can't get the money back that's already there but of course if came in the mind of the high authorities we could surely have such banks in india...to keep people's black money...
and infinite bro...the idea was not about any competition that where india stands in their list but the idea is of the way of rules swiss banks work on...


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

It shows how much corruption has taken over in our country. If given 2 more years it will double the amount which Swiss bank has shown without a doubt.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 24, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> I did said that figures may not be right but the idea is right..
> anyways we can't get the money back that's already there but of course if came in the mind of the high authorities we could surely have such banks in india...to keep people's black money...
> and infinite bro...the idea was not about any competition that where india stands in their list but the idea is of the way of rules swiss banks work on...



 Why would you want to have a bank that just let the black money get in? Strange, instead of tackling with the corruption, you encourages people to not pay taxes, smuggle, etc?  

You all blame too much on the politicians, aren't the person who bribes to get work done quick is a ordinary citizen? Aren't there literally many [who are capable and eligible to pay] non-tax payers? Aren't we the same person who skips a red light and if caught, get away by paying some hundreds instead of the thousand fine.    

 Corruption starts from the root within the people.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mystic said:


> Why would you want to have a bank that just let the black money get in? Strange, instead of tackling with the corruption, you encourages people to not pay taxes, smuggle, etc?
> 
> You all blame too much on the politicians, aren't the person who bribes to get work done quick is a ordinary citizen? Aren't there literally many [who are capable and eligible to pay] non-tax payers? Aren't we the same person who skips a red light and if caught, get away by paying some hundreds instead of the thousand fine.
> 
> Corruption starts from the root within the people.



ok so you have an idea how to stop corruption...i mean please get over it...even if you kill the corrupt people then too more will be born...corruption is now in Indian blood sorry to say but it's truth...so why not just letting the money stay in india even if it's black so that when the person dies atleast money remains in India instead of Swiss banks


----------



## Mystic (Dec 25, 2008)

Perhaps you didn't understand. That is the only way an ordinary person can stop corruption, the fact you wait for superman or hero - that's not going to happen. I've nowhere said to "kill" people, all I said is to stop corruption. Again, it's hard - people think that bribing someone hundred rupee won't hurt anyone - but that's not true, that money 'may' use to kill people - where do the terrorist get the money? corrupted governments! where do the government get money? us.

You don't need to be Bhagat Singh or Gandhi to 'save' this country, just follow the laws and stop adding corruption. If you want to go one step ahead, do volunteer to the charity groups, educate yourself about everything (dumb won't even know its a dumb), educate your surrounding and so many things, and most important keep neutrality. The guy who has a will to help, find the right path. Most of the time you try to talk about such things with, say college friends, they would likely to say "shut up", but be glad you tried and may have inspired someone.

OK, for a minute, let's say, there's a bank in India with swiss policy - yet there would be no one to stuff its million dollar black money in it. The only reason people store their money in overseas bank are because it's hard to enforce laws on another country, hard to trace the money. 
In fact, people DO have black money in Indian banks (not paying tax? you've black money), no one can just get in and say "Hey, show me the money". You'd need some evidence that this XYZ is proven guilty, has corrupted money - account sealed. Black money isn't something that get through the eyes of government or tax, so can't be used for development - useless. I'm sure you don't want to be some mafia country.

But I give up, I understand the youth who would just want to wait for a movie-style hero or either the 'god avatar' (no wonder IndiaTV has a market share). Most youths are either hopeless or clueless, pff. 

Interesting thread by Gaurav, you might to have a read.

P.S. Just in case, I'm taking this as a debate, hope you didn't feel being "offended".


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

A man who was superman  :/


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mystic said:


> Perhaps you didn't understand. That is the only way an ordinary person can stop corruption, the fact you wait for superman or hero - that's not going to happen. I've nowhere said to "kill" people, all I said is to stop corruption. Again, it's hard - people think that bribing someone hundred rupee won't hurt anyone - but that's not true, that money 'may' use to kill people - where do the terrorist get the money? corrupted governments! where do the government get money? us.
> 
> You don't need to be Bhagat Singh or Gandhi to 'save' this country, just follow the laws and stop adding corruption. If you want to go one step ahead, do volunteer to the charity groups, educate yourself about everything (dumb won't even know its a dumb), educate your surrounding and so many things, and most important keep neutrality. The guy who has a will to help, find the right path. Most of the time you try to talk about such things with, say college friends, they would likely to say "shut up", but be glad you tried and may have inspired someone.
> 
> ...


well friend actually i liked talking to you coz u only seemed to be interested in this topic expect me...
so no chance of being offended.
So now continuing the debate
Ok agreeing to you as you said stop corruption I stop it from this second but now what about the other billions of people everybody can never be stopped no matter what you do. Coming to the second point of following rules everybody doesn't do that to and you should also know my friend Gandhi, Bhagat Singh and for the matter of fact (for T159) even Superman had opposing people. So corrupt people do the same oppose rules not even a Superman can stop entire corruption. Why don't people just accept this fact. Now for the third point even if people make an account in foreign countries for the sake of different rules and regulation of the two countries then why can't we expect the foreign money in the bank indian government can set up. even if the indians dont open up account in their own homeland other might. Well for me being corrupted or having black money in the bank I would just say "I'm 17" this would expain it better than anything else. And for your last part we are not here waiting for a movie type hero to stop all this we just want the Indian government to function according to the people they want it to be. If they can't stop corruption so do they need a bank for their black moey and if we are providing them this in India what the big deal. After all a country's economy is judged by how much money is in the country and not by whose money is in the country. And by mistake I missed one part of terrorists having the same money which leaders take from us. Well ask a corrupt leader to give you a 100 Rs. note and trust me he wont even if he's having a billion dollars in his swiss bank. And giving crores of rupees to terrorists are they nuts???
I hope you get my point so what do you think


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 26, 2008)

zOMG!!! ROFLMAO 
*sigh* Almost feel like banging my head on a wall.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 26, 2008)

dont do that bro we need you at the forum...hehe


----------

